# Need help....



## nkmgcstck (Nov 29, 2008)

hey,

I've got 98 nissan altima n' front passenger side axle assembly is not working. Can some1 tell me what kinda axle I have to buy cuz I was on "partsgeek" web and for tht assembly location they were tellin' me left and right and i wasn't sure on location type. So can some1 tell me the great website to get that part.


----------

